# Ansamone 40iu vs omnitrope 30iu



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Whats the best out of these. Im thinking omnitrope would be stronger but as its a pre loaded unsealed cartridge i worry about the pharma liquid being replaced by a lower quality growth. I can get each for the same price so its a decision i need to make. Im currently using the omni but only been on 2 days at 6iu 1st day and 4iu 2nd day and havent noticed any sides yet. i thought i would have done on that dose.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I would have thought all pharma hgh would be around the same potency wise...


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

so based on this then the Ansamone would be better value for money wise. i was planning on using 2iu per day in the mornings. Do you think with a pharma product this dose is enough.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm not sure tbh dude I'm not realy in 'the know' with hgh just going off what iv read, I would still go with 4iu over 2iu tho. Pharma's as good as it gets realy so either pharma will do, go for what evers better value. You could ask @Pscarb he's the only guy i know of that's used pharma hgh I think but I'm not sure?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stone14 said:


> I'm not sure tbh dude I'm not realy in 'the know' with hgh just going off what iv read, I would still go with 4iu over 2iu tho. Pharma's as good as it gets realy so either pharma will do, go for what evers better value. You could ask @Pscarb he's the only guy i know of that's used pharma hgh I think but I'm not sure?


i do use Pharma when i am at home have done for the last few years (when working away i use Hyge)


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

Chinese generic (ansomone) versus pharma grade (omni)?? No way bro


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

rockpimp149 said:


> ansomone isnt generic.........


 Ansomone from ankebio company in Hong Kong?

Oh yes is another chinese gh..Ive run 10 kits last year and Ididnt see any difference to hyges, rips or wharewer gh come from China..

You just cant compare to FDA approved pharma grade gh


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

ansamone is a pharma product though isnt it????? its not a chinese generic like hyge etc??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the original Hyge is not generic (pinwheel) as they have a license to produce and sell GH just like ankebio and GenSci do for there GH, but in my opinion there is a difference in quality between Chinese pharma and western pharma like Simplex, Omnitrope, Genatropin etc.....


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Pharma > Dr lins Hygetropin > everything else for me, unless it's changed since my last use


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Right didnt get much of the omnitrope but just got the ansamone and checked on official site and its real. so im a happy chappy!


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Pharma > Dr lins Hygetropin > everything else for me, unless it's changed since my last use


 Yes mine was legit from the website too...10 kits..8 iu ed...not impressed at all...back to hyges...like them more


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

sitries said:


> Right didnt get much of the omnitrope but just got the ansamone and checked on official site and its real. so im a happy chappy!


 Yes mine was legit stuff from the website too...10 kits...8 iu ed...not impressed at all..back to pinwheel hyges...like them more


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

i thought ud of got a fair bit off 8iu a day of pharma gear!! was it the 40iu kits or 100iu kits you bought?? what hyge is it you get?? pinwheel??


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

sitries said:


> i thought ud of got a fair bit off 8iu a day of pharma gear!! was it the 40iu kits or 100iu kits you bought?? what hyge is it you get?? pinwheel??


 Pinwheel hyges...DO NOT POST UP THE WEB ADDRESS

40-100 iu kits ansomone


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I get my ansomone and they offer a number of different size vials - 2 IU, 4 IU, 4.5 IU, 6 IU, 10 IU I have ordered in the past the 4iu ones as I only us 4ius a day with added peptides and I feel that is enough for me personally..


----------

